# Rap Impersonation: LL Cool J, Snoop, DMX, Jay z



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I first saw this video a couple years ago and i was blown away. If you have seen it you know what i mean, if not.. then i hope you enjoy it.

Unless you know who Jay Z, Snoop, DMX, LL Cool J is then you wont really enjoy or get it.. But it's halarious


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

That guy is pretty spot on man.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

His been doing that for a long time. Find his stand up comedy video on youtube and he also did the same thing. His the guy from mad tv before. Before he became part of mad tv his been doing stand up comedy impersonating rappers.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah I remember Aries from MAD TV, that is bang on.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i dont know if i beleive that man..lol

anyone could have put that track over a beat & of course lip rapped (lip sink)it hahah if you know what i mean....


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

As King EL said he does it on his comedy sketches too. It's real for sure man. REALLY IMPRESSIVE though hey?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

That is good. I liked that video.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

That was great , on the spot too ! thanks for sharing


----------

